# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Запрос к базе firebird из 1С

## domovoy

Здраствуйте! Возможно не по теме! При выполнении запроса select * from M_D я получаю значения таблицы, а при выполнении 
select * from M_D where ID_M = 62782 непроисходит соединение с базой(Произошла исключительная ситуация (ADODB.Recordset): Операция не допускается, если объект закрыт.) 

При выполнении запроса в IBexpert получаю "Invalid token. 
invalid request BLR at offset 2. 
function UDF_HASH is not defined. 
module name or entrypoint could not be found." 

Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема? Использую Firebird-2.5.2.26539_0_Win32,Firebird_ODBC_2.0.1.152_Win32, 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.16.352). 

Код 1С: 

// Формируем строку подключения 
 ConnectionБД = Новый COMОбъект("ADODB.Connection"); 
 ConnectionБД.ConnectionString = "Driver=Firebird/InterBase® driver;" + 
 "Dbname=D:\fdb\base.FDB;" + // Исправьте на свой IP, порт и путь к базе данных ! 
 "UID=user;" + // Исправьте на свое имя пользователя ! 
 "PWD=user;" + // Исправьте на правильный пароль ! 
 "CHARSET=WIN1251"; // Исправьте на свою кодировку подключения !!! 
 ConnectionБД.ConnectionTimeout = 15; 
 ConnectionБД.CursorLocation = 3; 
 // Подключаемся к базе данных 
 попытка 
 ConnectionБД.Open(ConnectionБД.ConnectionStrin  g); 
 исключение 
 Сообщить("Не удалось выполнить подключение " + ОписаниеОшибки()); 
 Возврат; 
 КонецПопытки; 

 RS = Новый COMОбъект("ADODB.Recordset"); 
 Str = "select * from M_D where ID_M = 62782"; 

 попытка 
 RS.Open(Str, ConnectionБД); 
 исключение 
 Сообщить ("Проблемы с выполнением запроса к FireBird"); 
 КонецПопытки; 

 Пока RS.EOF() = 0 Цикл 
 Name = RS.Fields("Name").Value; 
 ID_M = RS.Fields("ID_M").Value; 
 ID = RS.Fields("ID").Value; 
 СтрокаТабличногоДокумента = ТабличнаяЧасть1.Добавить(); 
 СтрокаТабличногоДокумента  .ид = ID; 
 СтрокаТабличногоДокумента  .ид_м = ID_M; 
 СтрокаТабличногоДокумента  .Номенклатура = Name; 
 RS.MoveNext(); 
 КонецЦикла;

----------


## domovoy

также при виполнения запроса(select * from M_D where ID_M = 62782) выдает ошибку:
This operation is not defined for system tables.
unsuccessful metadata update.
request depth exceeded. (Recursive definition?)

Тип ID_M

BIGINT
 DEFAULT 0
 NOT NULL

----------


## domovoy

С некоторыми таблицами запрос выполняетса, а с етой чтото непонятное. выдает ошибки:
This operation is not defined for system tables.
 unsuccessful metadata update.
 request depth exceeded. (Recursive definition?).

Подскажите пожалуйста что не такИ

----------


## domovoy

Всем спасибо! Разобралса. Исполнение запроса прекрасно работает на сервере. Нужно подучить мат часть!!

----------


## GoodNil

Сам с собой разговаривал?

----------

